# RAF Newton, Notts, Dec14



## The Wombat (Dec 19, 2014)

*Long time since I’ve had an explore with Frizman, and he’d just got his first Canon DSLR. Newton had been on the list for a long time, it was a good place for him to try it out.

I thought everything had gone from here, and that I had long missed the boat, so was quite pleased to find there were still a few buildings around to explore. Some rooms were a bit a stripped and empty, but buildings like the dining hall and bar were rewarding. Apart from the beginning of the day, we didn’t see security again, so had an enjoyable few hours mooch.

Thanks to Mr Sam for information on this place.

Explore with Frizman, on a bright winter’s day.*


_RAF Newton is a disused airfield immediately to the south of Main Street. It opened in July 1940 and closed in 2000. The hangars and other buildings are now used by a number of businesses within the Newton Commercial Centre._



























The Bar























































thanks for looking


----------



## HughieD (Dec 19, 2014)

Fantastically crisp set of photos....


----------



## The Wombat (Dec 19, 2014)

thanks Hughie 
It may have seen better days, but we enjoyed a day out there


----------



## HughieD (Dec 19, 2014)

Adding that to my list! Can't beat a bit of RAF Base action...


----------



## lowelight (Dec 20, 2014)

awesome, not too far from where im located!


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Dec 20, 2014)

Looks like a nice little mooch that. Thanks for sharing


----------



## krela (Dec 20, 2014)

Quite a lot left really. Very nice.


----------



## The Wombat (Dec 20, 2014)

Thanks guys


----------



## Gritstone (Dec 20, 2014)

There used to be some underground ammunition bunkers out by the rifle range too. There was also a dump not far from there with a lot of WW2 aircraft bits to be found.


----------



## flyboys90 (Dec 20, 2014)

Bit trashed but you got some great photos.


----------



## noiseboy72 (Dec 20, 2014)

We used to mooch around the old housing before it was demolished. Back in the late 90s, it was not long out of use, but deteriorated very quickly. 

Robot Wars was hosted hear as well in one of the hangers a while back. It was pretty knackered then, with none of the electrics working and the water off.


----------



## Urbexbandoned (Dec 20, 2014)

Looks cool! Thanks


----------



## The Wombat (Dec 23, 2014)

Many thanks everyone


----------



## Locksley (Dec 23, 2014)

Great pics, used to go Airsofting in the old school building, was bloody brilliant.


----------

